# إرنستو تشي جيفارا - الثورة قوية كالفولاذ، حمراء كالجمر، باقية كالسنديان، عميقة كحبنا الوحشي للوطن



## aymonded (16 أغسطس 2013)

*إرنستو تشي جيفارا
Ernesto Che Guevara*
إنني أحس على وجهي بألم كل صفعة تُوجّه إلى مظلوم في هذه الدنيا، فأينما وجد الظلم فذاك هو وطني






​*1 - نشأة الزعيم الثوري أرنستو جيفارا*​ولد *إرنستو تشي غيفارا* من أم اسمها *سيليا دي لا سيرنا* وأب اسمه *إرنستو غيفارا لينش* يوم 14 يونيو 1928 م في روساريو في الأرجنتين، وهو الأكبر بين خمسة أطفال في عائلة من أصول إيرلندية وإسبانية باسكية.  

وفي وقت مبكر جداً من الحياة، نمى أرنستو - كما كان يسمى جيفارا حينذاك - شعور التعاطف مع "الفقراء". وبحكم نشأته في أسرة ذات الميول اليسارية كان جيفارا يتعامل مع طائفة واسعة من وجهات النظر السياسية. حتى في الوقت الذي كان فيه صبياً كان والده مؤيدا قويا للجمهوريين من الحرب الأهلية الإسبانية وغالبا ما استضاف العديد من اللقاءات بين قدامى المحاربين في منزله.





​  جيفارا وهو طفلاً يبلغ سنة من العمر​ 




​  جيفارا في عام 1951 
وهو يناهز من العمر 22 عاماً​ 

 وبالرغم من المعاناة من نوبات الربو الحادة التي كان يعانى منها جيفارا طوال حياته، إلا أنه برع كرياضي وتمتع بالسباحة ولعب كرة القدم والجولف والرماية، بل أصبح أيضا يقود الدرجات ولا يعرف الكلل ولا الملل.*تعلمه وثقافته الشخصية *​تعلم جيفارا الشطرنج  من والده وبدأ في المشاركة في البطولات المحلية حين بلغ من العمر اثني عشر  عاما. وخلال فترة المراهقة وطوال حياته كان جيفارا متحمساً للشعر، وخصوصاً للشاعر بابلو نيرودا، وجون كيتس، وأنطونيو ماتشادو، وفيديريكو غارسيا لوركا، وغبريالا ميسترال، وقيصر باييخو، ووالت ويتمان. وكان يمكنه اقتباس أبيات من الشعر لروديارد كبلنغ وأيضا لخوسيه هيرنانديز عن ظهر قلب. 
عموماً كان منزل جيفارا يحتوى على أكثر من ثلاثة آلاف كتابا، مما سمح له أن يكون قارئا متحمسا وانتقائيا، حيث اهتم بالقراءة عن كارل ماركس وويليام فوكنر وأندريه جيد واميليو سالغارى وجول فيرن. وإضافة إلى ذلك، كان جيفارا يقرأ أعمال جواهر لال نهرو وفرانز كافكا وألبير كامو وفلاديمير لينين وجان بول سارتر، وكذلك أناتول فرانس وفريدريك إنجلز وهربرت جورج ويلز وروبرت فروست.
زعندما كبر غيفارا أصبح يهتم بالقراءة لكُتاب أمريكا اللاتينية مثل هوراسيو كيروغا وسيرو أليغريا وخورخي إيكازا وروبين داريو وميغيل استورياس.و قام جيفارا بتدوين أفكار العديد من هؤلاء الكتاب في كتاباته الخاصة بخط  يده مع مفاهيمه وتعاريفه، وفلسفات المثقفين البارزين من وجهه نظره، وقام  أيضا ببعض الدراسات التحليلية لبوذا وأرسطو، بجانب دراسته لبرتراند راسل عن المحبة والوطنية، والمجتمع من جاك لندن وفكرة نيتشه عن الموت. فتنت جيفارا أفكار سيجموند فرويد حيث أخذ عنه في مجموعة متنوعة من المواضيع مثل الأحلام والرغبة الجنسية والنرجسية وعقدة أوديب. وقد شملت مواضيعه المفضلة في المدرسة الفلسفة والرياضيات والهندسة والعلوم السياسية وعلم الاجتماع والتاريخ وعلم الآثار.  وفي 13 فبراير عام 1958، نشرت وكالة المخابرات المركزية "السيرة  الذاتية والتقرير الشخصي" السريين الذين أشارا إلى أن جيفارا كان يتمتع  بخلفية متنوعة من الاهتمامات الأكاديمية والفكر، ووصفته بأنه "قارئ جيد"  وعلقت "أن تشي مثقف رغم كونه من أصل لاتيني "
__________________________________________*2 - دراسته ورحلته الخاصة*​دخل جيفارا جامعة بوينس آيرس عام 1948م لدراسة الطب. وفي عام 1951م، أخذ أجازة لمدة سنة للشروع في رحلة يعبر فيها أمريكا الجنوبية على الدراجة النارية مع صديقه ألبيرتو غرانادو. كان الهدف النهائي يتمثل في قضاء بضعة أسابيع من العمل التطوعي في مستعمرة سان بابلو لمرضى الجذام في البيرو على ضفاف نهر الامازون. في الطريق إلى ماتشو بيتشو التي تقع عاليا في جبال الأنديز، وحينما ذهب إليها شعر جيفارا بالذهول لشدة فقر المناطق الريفية النائية، حيث يعمل الفلاحون  في قطع صغيرة من الأراضي المملوكة من قبل الملاك الأثرياء.  وفي رحلته أبدى إعجابه بالصداقة الحميمية بين أولئك الذين يعيشون في  مستعمرات الجذام، قائلاً:


 [ إنه أعلى أشكال التضامن البشري والولاء الذي ينشأ  بين الناس في ظل الوحدة واليأس من هذا القبيل.]
استخدم جيفارا المذكرات التي اتخذها خلال هذه الرحلة لكتابة كتاب بعنوان يوميات دراجة نارية والذي أصبح أفضل كتاب مبيعاً وذلك كما وصفته نيويورك تايمز، حيث نال لاحقا جائزة في 2004م عن فيلم مقتبس منه يحمل نفس الاسم.
وفي نهاية هذه الرحلة وصل جيفارا إلى استنتاج بأن أمريكا اللاتينية ليست  مجموعة من الدول المنفصلة، ولكنها كيان واحد يتطلب إستراتيجية تحرير على  نطاق القارة. وكان مفهومه عن الولايات المتحدة لقارة أمريكا من أصل إسباني بلا حدود والتي تتقاسم تراثاً لاتينياً مُشتركاً، موضوعاً بارزاً تكرر خلال نشاطاته الثورية لاحقاً.
 
ولدى عودته إلى الأرجنتين أكمل دراسته وحصل على شهادة الطب في يونيو 1953م، ومن خلال أسفاره إلى أمريكا اللاتينية، استنتج جيفارا وجود "اتصال وثيق بين الفقر والجوع والمرض"  مع "عدم القدرة على علاج طفل بسبب عدم وجود المال" و"غيبوبة استفزاز الجوع  المستمر والعقاب" التي تؤدي بالأب إلى "قبول فقدان الابن على أنه حادث غير  مهم". 
عموماً أقنعت هذه التجارب التي يستشهد بها جيفارا، أنه من أجل "مساعدة  هؤلاء الناس"، يحتاج إلى ترك مجال الطب، والنظر في الساحة السياسية بحثاً عن  الكفاح المُسلح لمقاونة تلك الدول التي ساعدت على الجهل والفقر وقتل الناس...
__________________________________________*3 - بداية انطلاقة جيفارا للثورة*​انطلق جيفارا مسافراً مرة أخرى في يوم 7 يوليو عام 1953 وهذه المرة إلى بوليفيا وبيرو والإكوادور وبنما وكوستاريكا ونيكاراغوا وهندوراس والسلفادور. وفي يوم 10 ديسمبر من عام 1953، قبل أن يذهب إلى غواتيمالا، أرسل جيفارا رسالة إلى عمته بياتريس القاطنة في سان خوسيه في كوستاريكا. في الرسالة تحدث جيفارا عن عبور ممتلكات شركة الفواكه المتحدة والذي أقنعه بالواقع "الرهيب" للرأسمالية المتوحشة التي سماها "الاخطبوط". 

وقد حمل هذا السخط نبرة "الرغبة في الانتقام" الذي اعتمد عليه لإخافة المزيد من أقاربه المحافظين واستمر هذا الشعور مع جيفارا حتى عندما أقسم على قبر جوزيف ستالين عندما توفى، أنه لن يرتاح حتى "يتم التغلب على هذه الأخطبوطات". 

وصل غيفارا إلى غواتيمالا في نفس الشهر حيث كان الرئيس خاكوبو أربينيز يرأس حكومة منتخبة ديمقراطيا وكان يحاول من خلال إصلاح الأراضي وغيرها من المبادرات إلى وضع حد لنظام الإقطاع.  لإنجاز هذا الهدف، قام الرئيس أربينز بسن برنامج كبير لإصلاح الأراضي، حيث  كان من المقرر أن يتم مصادرة جميع أجزاء الأراضي غير المستزرعة ذات  الحيازات الكبيرة وإعادة توزيعها على الفلاحين المعدمين. وكان أكبر مالك للأراض  وواحد من أكثر الملاك تضررا من هذه الإصلاحات هي شركة الفواكة المتحدة والتي قامت حكومة أربينز بالفعل بسحب أكثر من 225.000 فدان من ملكيتها.  وبعد شعوره بالرضا من الطريقة التي اتخذتها هذه الدولة، قرر جيفارا أن  يستقر في غواتيمالا وذلك "لتهيئة نفسه وإنجاز ما قد يكون ضروريا من أجل أن  يصبح ثوريا حقا".

وفي مدينة غواتيمالا، سعى جيفارا للتعرف على هيلدا جاديا أكوستا وهي مواطنة من البيرو تعمل بالاقتصاد والتي كان لديها العديد من المعارف السياسية بصفتها عضواً في التيار اليساري في حزب التحالف الشعبي الثوري (أمريكانا). وقد قامت بتقديم جيفارا إلى عدد من المسؤولين رفيعي المستوى في حكومة أربينز. وبعد ذلك تعرف جيفارا على مجموعة من المنفيين الكوبيين المرتبطين بفيديل كاسترو عن طريق هجوم 26 يوليو 1953 على ثكنة مونكادا في سانتياجو دي كوبا  واكتسب جيفارا لقبه الشهير خلال هذه الفترة نظراً إلى الاستخدام المتكرر  للاختصار الأرجنتيني (تشي) وهي كلمة عامية عارضة يتم استخدامها على غرار الرفيق أو الصديق، ليُصبح اسمه [أرنستو تشي جيفارا].
عموماً لم تُكلل محاولات جيفارا للحصول على التدريب الطبي بالنجاح ووضعه  الاقتصادي في كثير من الأحيان كان يمنعه من ذلك. وفي 15 مايو 1954 تم إرسال  مجموعة من المشاة المحملين بمدافع سكودا والأسلحة الخفيفة من قبل تشيكوسلوفاكيا الشيوعية لحكومة أربينز حيث وصلت إلى "بويرتو باريوس"، ونتيجة لذلك، غزت وكالة المخابرات المركزية الأمريكية والجيش البلاد وثبتت اليميني الديكتاتوري كارلوس كاستيو أرماس في الحكم. وكان جيفارا تواقاً للقتال نيابة عن أربينز بل وانضم إلى الميليشيات  المسلحة التي نظمتها الشبيبة الشيوعية لهذا الغرض، ولكنه شعر بالإحباط  نتيجة لتقاعس الجماعة عن العمل وسرعان ما عاد إلى مهام الرعاية الطبية، وفي  أعقاب الانقلاب تطوع للقتال مرة أخرى، لكن بعد فترة وجيزة لجأ أربينز إلى  السفارة المكسيكية ونصح مؤيديه الأجانب بمغادرة البلاد...

عموماً نداءات غيفارا  المتكررة للمقاومة تمت ملاحظتها من قبل مؤيدي الانقلاب، وتم إعلان الرغبة  في اغتياله. وبعد إلقاء القبض على هيلدا جاديا، سعى جيفارا إلى الاحتماء بالقنصلية الأرجنتينية حيث ظل هناك حتى حصل على تصريح الخروج الآمن. وبعد ذلك ببضعة أسابيع انطلق إلى المكسيك. وتزوج من هيلدا جاديا في المكسيك في سبتمبر من عام 1955. 

ونرى أن عملية التدخل للإطاحة بنظام أربينز قد عززت وجهة نظر جيفارا تجاه الولايات المتحدة باعتبارها القوة الاستعمارية  التي من شأنها أن تعارض وتحاول تدمير أي حكومة تسعى لمعالجة عدم المساواة  الاجتماعية والاقتصادية المستوطنة في أمريكا اللاتينية وغيرها من البلدان  النامية. وكان جيفارا على اقتناع بأن تحقيق الماركسية لا يتم إلا من خلال  الكفاح المسلح الذي يدافع عنه الشعب المسلح والطريق الوحيد لتصحيح مثل هذه  الظروف وذلك بتعزيزها. *وصول جيفارا لمكسيكو*​وصل جيفارا إلى مدينة مكسيكو في مطلع سبتمبر عام 1954. وعمل في قسم الحساسية في المستشفى العام، إضافة إلى إلقاء محاضرات حول الطب في الجامعة الوطنية المستقلة في المكسيك وعمل كمصور صحفي لاتيني لوكالة الأنباء.  وخلال هذا الوقت جدد صداقته مع نيكو لوبيز وغيرهم من المنفيين الكوبيين  الذين كان قد التقى بهم في جواتيمالا. في يونيو 1955، وقد قدم له لوبيز راؤول كاسترو الذي عرفه في وقت لاحق بأخيه الأكبر فيدل كاسترو الزعيم الثوري الذي شكل حركة 26 يوليو وأصبح الآن يخطط للإطاحة بالديكتاتور باتيستا.

وخلال نقاش طويل مع كاسترو في أول اجتماع لهما خلص جيفارا إلى أن قضية  هذا الكوبي هي ما كان يبحث عنه وقبل الفجر كان قد انضم كعضو لما يسمى بحركة  26 يوليو.  ومنذ هذه النقطة في حياة جيفارا أصبح يعتبر الولايات المتحدة تسيطر علي  التكتلات بتثبيت ودعم الأنظمة القمعية في مختلف أنحاء العالم، في هذا  السياق اعتبر باتيستا دُمية الولايات المتحدة التي يجب إزالتها.

وعلى الرغم من أنه كان من المقرر أن يكون مسعف  المجموعة القتالية، إلا أنه شارك في التدريبات العسكرية مع أعضاء الحركة.  وكان الجزء الرئيسي من التدريب يتمثل في تعلم تكتيكات الكر والفر في حرب العصابات.  وخضع جيفارا وغيره لتدريبات شاقة للغاية تشمل مسيرات طوال خمسة عشر ساعة في الجبال  وعبر الأنهار وخلال شجيرات كثيفة، وتعلم واتقن إجراءات الكمين والتراجع  السريع. ومنذ البداية كان جيفارا الطالب المثالى لألبرتو بايو بين كل الرجال في مجال التدريب، وسجل أعلى مستوى في كافة الاختبارات المعنية. وفي نهاية الدورة تم تسميته "أفضل مقاتل" من قبل المدرب والعقيد بايو.
__________________________________________*4 - الثورة الكوبية*​



​  غيفارا يركب بغلة في مقاطعة لاس فيلياس في كوبا نوفمبر 1958​ 
كانت الخطوة الأولى في خطة كاسترو الثورية الهجوم على كوبا من المكسيك عبر جرانما وهو مركب  قديم يرشح. قاموا بتحديد يوم 25 نوفمبر 1956 للهجوم على كوبا. قام جيش  باتيستا بالهجوم عليهم بعد الهبوط مباشرة، وقتل العديد من الإثنين  والثمانين مقاتلا في الهجوم الذي وقع ولم ينج منهم سوى 22 رجلا.  وقد كتب جيفارا أنه خلال هذه المواجهة الدامية ألقى باللوازم الطبية والتقط  صندوقاً من الذخيرة من مخلفات أحد رفاقه الهاربيين وكانت هذه الخطوة الحاسمة  حيث ترك نهائيا الطب وأصبح مقاتلاً.

لقد ظلت مجموعة صغيرة من الثوار على قيد الحياة لإعادة القوة القتالية الرثة للمجموعة في عمق جبال سييرا مايسترا حيث تلقت دعماً من شبكة حرب العصابات في المدن ومن فرانك باييس وكذلك حركة 26 يوليو والفلاحين  المحليين مع انسحاب المجموعة إلى سيراليون، وتساءل العالم عما إذا كان  كاسترو حيا أو ميتا حتى أوائل عام 1957 عندما تمت المقابلة مع "هربرت  ماثيوز" وظهرت في مقال بصحيفة نيويورك تايمز، و المقالة قامت بتصوير دائم، شبه الأسطوري لصورة كاسترو ورجال حرب  العصابات، ولم يكن جيفارا حاضرا للمقابلة، ولكنه في الأشهر المقبلة بدأ يدرك  أهمية وسائل الاعلام في نضالهم، وفي هذا الوقت كانت اللوازم في انخفاض  وكذلك الروح المعنوية، وعانى جيفارا من الحساسية بسبب لدغات البعوض التي  أسفرت عن خراجات مؤلمة بحجم الجوز على جسده، وقد اعتبر جيفارا هذه المرحلة "الأكثر إيلاما في الحرب".

ومع استمرار الحرب، أصبح جيفارا جزئاً لا يتجزأ من الجيش والمتمردين، وأقنع كاسترو بقدراته ودبلوماسيته وصبره. وقد أنشأ جيفارا مصانع لتصنيع القنابل اليدوية، وقام ببناء أفران لصنع الخبز ودرَّس المجندين الجدد التكتيكات ونظم المدارس لتعليم الفلاحين الأميين القراءة والكتابة. وعلاوة على ذلك أنشأ جيفارا العيادات الصحية وورش عمل لتعليم التكتيكات العسكرية وصحيفة لنشر المعلومات. وقد صار الرجل الذي بعد ثلاث سنوات أطلقت عليه مجلة تايم لقب: [عقل الثورة]، وفي هذه المرحلة تمت ترقيته من قبل فيدل كاسترو إلى القائد الثاني في الجيش، وذلك باعتباره المحارب الوحيد في مرتبة قائد إلى جانب فيدل كاسترو، فقد كان جيفارا  قاسياً للغاية بشأن انضباط المنشقين الذين تم إطلاق النار عليهم من دون  تردد، وتمت معاقبة الهاربين على أنهم خونة وجيفارا كان معروفاً بإرسال فرق  إعدام لمطاردة الذين يسعون للهروب بدون إذن، ونتيجة لذلك أصبح جيفارا يُخشى لوحشيته وقسوته الشديدة. وخلال حملة حرب العصابات كان جيفارا المسؤول كذلك عن تنفيذ أحكام الإعدام على الفور للرجال المتهمين بالتخابر أو الفارين أو الجواسيس في كثير من الأحيان. 




​  العلامة المميزة لجيفار زيه العسكري الأخضر الزيتونى في 2 يونيو 1959.​
وعلى الرغم من أن جيفارا حافظ على النظام القاسى والشديد إلا أنه كان  ينظر لدور القائد كالمعلم وكان يقوم بالترفية لرجاله أثناء فترات الراحة  بين المناوشات وذلك بالقراءة لأمثال روبرت لويس ستيفنسون وسرفانتس والشعر الغنائي الإسباني. وقد وصف جيفارا الضابط القائد الكوبي فيدل كاسترو، بأنه ذكي وجرئ وزعيم مثالي والذي كان له سلطة معنوية كبيرة على قواته. وقد لاحظ كاسترو كذلك أن جيفارا يقوم بالكثير من المخاطرات حتى أن لديه ميل نحو التهور الشديد.

وكان لجيفارا دوراً أساسياً في إنشاء محطة إذاعية سرية اسمها راديو ريبيلدي، وذلك في في فبراير عام 1958، وكانت تبث عادةً الأخبار للشعب الكوبي مع تصريحات من جانب حركة 26 يوليو ولم يتوفير الاتصال اللاسلكي بين عدد متزايد من المتمردين في أنحاء الجزيرة. وكان من الواضح أن مصدر إلهام جيفارا لإنشاء محطة كان من خلال مراقبة فعالية وكالة المخابرات المركزية التي قدمت إذاعة لغواتيمالا لإسقاط حكومة جاكوبو أربينز غوزمان.

وفي أواخر يوليو عام 1958، لعب جيفارا دوراً حاسماً في معركة لاس مرسيدس باستخدام مجموعة محاربين لوقف استدعاء ألف وخمس مائة رجل من قبل باتيستا كانوا ضمن خطة لتطويق وتدمير قوات كاسترو. وبعد سنوات قام الميجور لاري بوكمان من قوات المشاة البحرية الأمريكية بالتحليل وتقدير ووصف تكتيكات تشي لهذه المعركة بأنها رائعة.  وخلال هذا الوقت أيضاً أصبح جيفارا الخبير الرائد في تكتيكات الكر والفر ضد  جيش باتيستا حيث كان يقوم بالضرب ثم يتلاشى مرة أخرى في الريف قبل تمكن  الجيش من الهجوم المضاد.

ومع استمرار الحرب قام جيفارا بقيادة مجموعة جديدة من المقاتلين غرباً للقيام بدفعة نهائية تجاه هافانا، وقد قام غيفارا بالسفر مشيا على الأقدام واستغرق الأمر 7 أسابيع شاقة حيث كان  يتحرك ليلا فقط لتجنب الكمائن وكثيرا كان لا يأكل لعدة أيام.  وفي الأيام الأخيرة من شهر ديسمبر عام 1958 كان على جيفارا مهمة قسم  الجزيرة إلى قسمين عن طريق الاستيلاء على مقاطعة لاس فيلياس، وفي غضون بضعة  أيام نفذ سلسلة من الانتصارات تكتيكية رائعة سمحت له بالسيطرة على جميع  المقاطعات ولكن دون العاصمة سانتا كلارا، وتوجه جيفارا بكتيبته الانتحارية للهجوم على سانتا كلارا، التي أصبحت النهاية الحاسمة للإنتصار العسكري للثورة. وفي الأسابيع الستة التي سبقت معركة سانتا كلارا  كانت هناك أوقات كانوا الرجال محاطين بالكامل والعدد متفوق عليهم وكادوا  يغلبون، عموما أنتصر تشي جيفارا في نهاية المطاف على الرغم من الصعاب الهائلة والتفوق  العددي للعدو الذي وصل إلى 10:1 وهذه المعارك تظل في رأي بعض المراقبين حرب  قوة ملحوظة ورائعة في الحروب الحديثة، لأنه اتعبر رجل حرب بارع في التكتيك والناورات.




​  بعد معركة سانتا كلارا، 1 يناير 1959​ 
بث راديو ريبيلدي التقارير الأولى لنجاح قوات جيفارا في احتلال سانتا كلارا  ليلة رأس السنة عام 1958، وقد تناقض هذا مع التقارير التي تخضع للرقابة  المشددة الصادرة من وسائل الإعلام بالأخبار الوطنية الذين في مرحلة من  المراحل أعلنوا عن وفاة جيفارا أثناء القتال، وفي الساعة 3 صباحا في 1 يناير  عام 1959 تم التفاوض على سلام منفصل مع نشي جيفارا وصعد باتيستا على طائرة في هافانا وهرب إلى الجمهورية الدومينيكية مع ثروته التي تقدر بأكثر من 300 مليون دولار عن طريق الكسب غير المشروع والرشاوى. وفي يوم 2 يناير دخل جيفارا إلى هافانا للسيطرة النهائية على العاصمة. واستغرق فيدل كاسترو أكثر من 6 أيام حتى وصل، وذلك لتوقفه لحشد الدعم في عدة مدن كبيرة في طريقه إلى هافانا في 8 يناير عام 1959.

وفي فبراير أعلنت الحكومة الثورية جيفارا مواطناً كوبياً وذلك تقديراً لدوره الفعال والرئيسي في الانتصار.  وقد صدر قانون يعطي الجنسية والمواطنة الكاملة لكل من حارب مع الثوار برتبة  عقيد، ولم توجد هذه المواصفات سوى في تشي جيفارا الذي عين مُديراً للمصرف المركزي  وأشرف على محاكمات خصوم الثورة وبناء الدولة في فترة لم تعلن فيها الثورة  عن وجهها الشيوعي، وما أن أمسكت الثورة بزمام الأمور - وبخاصة الجيش - حتى  قامت الحكومة الشيوعية التي كان فيها جيفارا وزيراً للصناعة وممثلاً لكوبا في  الخارج ومتحدثا باسمها في الأمم المتحدة. وعندما وصلت هيلدا جاديا إلى كوبا في أواخر شهر يناير قال تشي جيفارا لها أن له علاقة مع امرأة أخرى واتفقا على الطلاق الذي تم بصورة نهائية يوم 2 يونيو عام 1959 وتزوج من أليدا مارش وهي عضو كوبي المولد من حركة 26 يوليو والتي كان يعيش معها منذ 
1958
__________________________________________*5 - نضالة السياسي*​لقد كره جداً تشي جيفارا اتكال الثورة الكوبية على الاتحاد السوفيتي، واستمر في ابتكار  وسائل أخرى للحصول على التمويل وتوزيعه. ولأنه الوحيد الذي درس فعلا أعمال  كارل ماركس بين قادة حرب العصابات المنتصرين في كوبا، فإنه كان يحتقر  التحريفيين ومافيا الحزب الذين صعدوا على أكتاف الآخرين في اتحاد  الجمهوريات الاشتراكية السوفيتية، وفي كوبا أيضاً.
وكشف (آي إف ستون) كيف انهمك تشي جيفارا في نقاش علني، أثناء مؤتمر في مدينة بونتي ديل استي بأوروجواي  مبكراً في 1961 (وهو المولود في الأرجنتين حيث درس الطب هناك) مع بعض شباب  اليسار الجديد من نيويورك. وأثناء تلك المناقشة، مر بهم اثنان من جهاز الحزب  الشيوعي الأرجنتيني. ولم يستطع جيفارا أن يمنع نفسه من الصياح بصوت عال،  "هيي، لماذا أنتم هنا، أمن أجل أن تبدأوا الثورة المضادة؟"
عموماً قد مَثَّلَ تشي جيفارا إرادة الكثيرين في الحركة الناشئة من الثورة الفاعلى أكثر جداً من الحركات الثورية للسكان الأصليين.
وبالفعل فإن الثورة في كوبا، على عكس المفاهيم المعاصرة للكثيرين في  الولايات المتحدة اليوم، كانت مستقلة، وفي بعض الأحيان معارضة للحزب  الشيوعي الكوبي. ولقد أخذ بناء مثل هذه العلاقة - التي لم يكن من السهل  صنعها - عدة سنوات فقط بعد الثورة ونجحت في أخذ سلطة الدولة وتأسيسها، دافعة  إلى الاندماج بين القوى الثورية والحزب - الاندماج الذي لم يضع نهاية  لمشاكل جيفارا والثورة الكوبية نفسها. وتلك تُعتبر هي أحد المشاكل التي أدت لاعتماد كوبا المتزايد على الاتحاد السوفيتي (في بعض  الأوجه يماثل الاعتماد المتزايد لبعض المنظمات الراديكالية على منح  المؤسسات في صورة أموال ولوازم لولبية أخرى). 

وقررت الحكومة أثناء احتياجها  اليائس للنقد من أجل شراء لوازم شعبها الضرورية - وبعد نقاش مرير - قررت أن  تضيع فرصة تنويع الزراعة في كوبا من أجل التوسع في محصولها النقدي الرئيسي، واعتمدت على  قصب السكر، الذي يتم تبادله أمام البترول السوفيتي، لتستهلك جزء من هذا  البترول وتعيد بيع الباقي في السوق العالمي. وبالتدريج فقدت كوبا، بالرغم  من تحذيرات تشي جيفارا (والآخرين)، القدرة على إطعام شعبها نفسه، وهي المشكلة التي  بلغت أبعاداً مُدمرة بانهيار الاتحاد السوفيتي عام 1991. 
وهي نفس الأزمات التي أحدقت بالاتحاد السوفيتي والدول التي كان معترفاً  بها كدول اشتراكية عندما سعوا وراء النموذج الصناعي للتنمية وحاولوا أن  يدفعوا ثمنه بالإنتاج والتنافس في السوق العالمي. وكان رد فعل تشي جيفارا: 


[ لا تنتج  من أجل السوق العالمي. ارفض تحليلات التكلفة/المنفعة (cost/benefit) كمعيار  لما ينبغي إنتاجه ]. 

فقدآمن تشي جيفارا بأن المجتمع الجديد حقيقة، وعليه أن يجعل طموحه  هو ما يحلم به شعبه من أجل المستقبل، وأن يعمل على تنفيذه فوراً في كل أوان  ومكان. وحتى تبلغ ذلك، على الثورات الشيوعية أن ترفض معيار "الكفاءة"  وعليها أن ترعى المحاولات المجتمعية المحلية حتى تخلق مجتمعا أكثر إنسانية  بدلاً من ذلك.
__________________
*عموماً باختصار لعدم التطويل نهاية حياة جيفارا:*​قد اغتال  الجيش البوليفي بمعاونة المخابرات المركزية الأمريكية أرنستو جيفارا أحد  أشهر رموز الثورة على الظلم في القرن العشرين، وقد هجر مجال الطب وكانت  حياته القصيرة سلسلة متصلة من حرب العصابات مع الحكومات العميلة لأمريكا  التي شاهد كيف تنهب ثروات القارة اللاتينية.

 ففي المكسيك انضم  جيفارا للثائر كاسترو وتمكنا عبر الثورة الكوبية الشهيرة التي أخذت طابع  حرب العصابات من إسقاط نظام حكم باتيستا 1959 وكان تابعا لأمريكا  ومدعوما بالسلاح منها، حيث تولى جيفارا في الحكومة الشيوعية بكوبا منصب  رئيس المصرف الوطني وبعدها وزير الصناعة ولكنه فضل بعدها ترك المناصب التي  رآها منافية لفكرهُ الثوري وانضم مجددا لحركات مقاومة أمريكا داخل أفريقيا  وأمريكا اللاتينية عبر صفوف الفلاحين والعمال، *ومن أقواله الشهيرة:*


 - الطريق مظلم وحالك فإن لم نحترق أنا وأنت فمن سيُنير الطريق
 - يقولون لي أذا رأيت عبدا نائما فلا توقظه لئلا يحلم بالحرية، وأقول لهم: إذا رأيت عبداً نائما أيقظه وحدثه عن الحرية
 - كنت أتصور أن الحزن يمكن أن يكون صديقا لكنني لم أكن أتصور أن الحزن يمكن أن يكون وطناً نسكنه ونتكلم لغته ونحمل جنسيته
- ماذا يفيد المجتمع، أي مجتمع، إذا ربح الأموال وخسر الإنسان؟
_____________________________
*صور الثوري العظيم الراحل أرنستو تشي جيفارا*
*مع الزعيم الراحل جمال عبد الناصر*




















 للرجـــــــــــوع للسيـــــــــــرة التفصيلية

 أضغط *هنــــــــــــا*؛ وأضغط *هنــــــــــــا*​


----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع رائع و مميز 
 أحترم دفاعه عن هدفه ونضاله من أجل تحقيقه رافض الظلم  
  مرسي كتير  اخي ايمن ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## aymonded (16 أغسطس 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> موضوع رائع و مميز
> أحترم دفاعه عن هدفه ونضاله من أجل تحقيقه رافض الظلم
> مرسي كتير  اخي ايمن ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



حقيقي انا عن نفسي معجب بشخصيته من جهة سعيه الراسخ بنضال قوي رافضاً للظلم 
وحاول أن يهدم غول النظام الرأس مالي الذي حطم الشعوب وزاد الفقير فقر والمعدم وهبه موت
وحقيقي التاريخ لم يبنى إلا على هؤلاء الشجعان الذين وقفوا ضد طغيان الإنسان حينما يلتهمه طموحه
واشكرك كتير على تعليقك المميز دائماً، النعمة معك
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 أغسطس 2013)

*موضوع تاريخى مهم

بس إيه معنى : عشان ما أطولش 

هو إنت كل دا ما طولتش ؟؟؟؟


​*


----------



## aymonded (17 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *موضوع تاريخى مهم
> 
> بس إيه معنى : عشان ما أطولش
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه بصراحة آه
اصل القصة والأحداث أطول من كده بكتيييييييييييير  وانا اختصرت بقدر الإمكان وبشدة، ومش جبت سيرة زيارته للدول العربية ولقاءه التفصيلي مع الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر، فصدقيني فعلاً اختصرت بشدة لأن لو راجعتي المواقع اللي جبتها في الموضوع هاتلاقي الموضع أوسع من كده وأطول بكتير....
​


----------



## aymonded (26 يوليو 2014)

​


----------

